

Introduction to Secure Coding Guide - martingordon
https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Security/Conceptual/SecureCodingGuide/Introduction.html

======
platinumdragon
I love how it's completely unreadable on mobile. Try clicking on the feedback
button and none of the options are selectable.

